# Bottled water



## cocobean (Jan 4, 2016)

As my Sage BE is still new would it be better to use Ashbeck still water from Tesco rather than my tap water which has a pH of 7.6, or does it really matter


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

There are a couple of threads on water and it seems like ashbeck is usually better than tap water but Waitrose Essential (aka WE sold in 5 litre bottles) is better still. I've been either using just WE or that half/half with volvic.


----------



## cocobean (Jan 4, 2016)

Well one thing is fore sure, Ashbeck water makes a far better cup of coffee than my tap water does.

I went to Tesco first thing, emptied the water container and filled with Ashbeck and flushed through to get it all warmed up.

Left all the settings the same and made a double shot cappuccino, even the puck came out in one piece and that was a first.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

^ Coco,

I am in Norfolk too and I couldn't agree with you more, having made the switch to Ashbeck and Volvic 2 weeks ago. The tap water here is ghastly and very hard. Our kettle scales up shockingly in no time and I don't want my machine internals to suffer that fate. That, as well as the dreadful taste.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I have used nothing but distilled water since my last espresso machine exploded! No seriously the boiler top exploded, sent parts from off the wall & ceiling, never heard of that before. My water is really bad. After all this time since then the inside still looks like new.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I use RO water and treat with Bicarb to bring the TDS to approx 75. I don't get any problems with my espresso machines....None of my machines have had a problem of any kind since I started using this regime more than 8 years ago.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm using filtered water at present with My Sage BE. I was hoping that would be enough as the machine also have the filter too.


----------

